# Ball and Claw Bitters--How old?



## camisuester

I have a very small reddish-glass container that has "Ball and Claw Bitters" on both sides. On one side above "Ball and Claw Bitters" reads c with circle around it, W70. I don't know if that means the year or something else, because most of what I've read says Ball and Claw Bitters were from an earlier era. Label reads Grandma Wheaton's Extracts: Pure Strawberry and has cork on top. Still contains strawberry extract! The container stands a little over 3.25 inches tall. Neck of the bottle is about 1.5 inches and then the claw shape covers the ball-shaped bottom. If anyone has an idea of the year it was made it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cowseatmaize

Hi there, I'm not sure if W70 was and actual date but 1970 is about right. They were common gift shop items back about that time frame. I don't remember the full with labels however.


----------



## reach44

Neat little bottle.  As stated before, probably 70s.  I have a super sized version in cobalt blue.  Also have an emerald green Chief Wahoo's Electric Tonic.  Not super old bottles, but still look good in a window.  []


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Its from the 1970's. Its a decorative window bottle.


----------

